# Signs of laying?



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello,
Just wanted to ask, what are the signs that a hen is going to lay? Just for future reference 
Thanks:tiel4::tiel2:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Huge poops...trust me, you'll know when she has egg poops, they're ginormous. Nestiness, such as looking for a nest (dark corners) or shredding and attempting to make her own nest (tiels don't make their own nests mostly, they just find hollows in trees and such). Rocking back and forth in her cage, being cage aggressive (protecting her nest.)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree on the big poop thing lol


----------

